# Home School The Dog



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

If anyone is interested in Susan Garrett’s Home School The Dog program it is open again for free enrollment for the next 24 hours. She did it at the beginning of quarantine and had so many people that had to go on the wait list that she’s doing it again. Just FYI in case anyone wants to join.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kshpenn said:


> If anyone is interested in Susan Garrett's Home School The Dog program it is open again for free enrollment for the next 24 hours. She did it at the beginning of quarantine and had so many people that had to go on the wait list that she's doing it again. Just FYI in case anyone wants to join.


AWESOME opportunity!!!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Hooray!! Thank you so much for posting 

I just registered for the program - it is good through the end of June, so I'll have it for the first month with my Emmy <3


----------

